
NSA on the Future of National Cybersecurity - dsubburam
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2019/10/nsa_on_the_futu.html
======
LoveDeathRobots
Incidents like the recent Checkm8 hack illustrate the dangerous of a
monoculture. The designers need to really up their game. Something like, on
first boot the device scrambles the microcode in the CPU. Then on each further
boot encrypts memory access per process. That way each device would be unique
and no individual hack could infect the entire population.

